# Smoking Pork Butt



## dave10 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm smoking 4 butts today at the same time in my Masterbuilt electric smoker. Any thoughts on how long the smoking will take? I've done 2 at a time but never 4 and wasn't sure if it would take longer? Thanks and I'm excited to join this forum and learn from the best guys here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> I'm smoking 4 butts today at the same time in my Masterbuilt electric smoker. Any thoughts on how long the smoking will take? I've done 2 at a time but never 4 and wasn't sure if it would take longer? Thanks and I'm excited to join this forum and learn from the best guys here.


As long as you can keep your smoker temps up to your setting, I would say 4 shouldn't take more than an hour longer than 2.

However lets not forget that every Butt is different. You could have one Butt take longer than 4 butts.

Like we say---Cook to internal temp, and they'll be done when they're done.

BTW: Welcome to SMF, and stop in at "Roll Call", and introduce yourself, so everyone can properly welcome you.

Bear


----------



## dave10 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Bear for responding!


----------



## b-one (Jul 10, 2015)

Got any pics? Sounds like a lot of tasty pork! If you haven't tried a finishing sauce use the search feature to check some out they can add depths of flavor and some moisture if needed! Good luck!


----------



## dave10 (Jul 11, 2015)

Great idea B-one, I will check that out! Still learning how to take pictures and posting!


----------



## will75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Curious on this? On thursday i am doing 6 butts @8-9 each and 1 full flat + tip brisket...  With 2 40 inch MES smokers...So it's going to be a crazy 24 hours starting at what time you think on thursday?  I was thinking 11am...  And then being done by 1pm and letting rest 3.5 hours then pulling...


----------

